# What device are you using to post in PerC?



## Preciselyd (Mar 18, 2018)

Laptop


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

I'm using my laptop. Sometimes I post on my smartphone but it's kind of annoying.


----------



## Miss Nightingale (Aug 10, 2013)

Laptop


----------

